# Is the tip option missing from the Lyft app?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

After a month or so break I'm back in the driver's seat and reminded again of the love and hate relationship I have with ride share. 

At this point, I'm not sure what's going on. I have a clean car and turned into a morning rush person. I'm only willing to drive between 7am and 10am since that's when it's busiest. 

Today was strange. All rider ratings were 5.0. I accepted four out of the five requests. I stupidly turned down a request from a hotel that I usually get airport runs at and I have a feeling karma bit me the wrong way after declining that trip. I should also mention that I did one trip on the 8th and the rider was also a 5.0 rating. 

Keep in mind all pings were 5.0 ratings but no one has included a tip. Everyone was nice and well behaved. I got complimented on the car and my dash cam setup. I've discovered that the pax who bring up my dash cam are the ones who usually tip. 

I have a 4.95 driver's rating across 200 rides now but today was just weird. I cannot remember another day of only getting 5.0 rider requests and no tips. 

Unless Lyft reset the ratings for everyone, it must be that there is something wrong with the tipping option. Is anyone else aware of something going with tips right now for the Lyft app?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Could be...I've never gotten a tip on Lyft. I get plenty on Uber.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

No, i get tips everyday on the lyft app


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Is it one of those opt-in deals?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

On Lyft the passenger rating only lasts 30 days. So if they don’t use the app for 30 days they become 5 stars again. 

Are you downrating all the nontippers?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> On Lyft the passenger rating only lasts 30 days. So if they don't use the app for 30 days they become 5 stars again.
> 
> Are you downrating all the nontippers?


Depends on how well behaved they are. I had one guy who was nice enough where I didn't bother with the rating and for a few others, I docked them down to 4 stars because they should have known tipping was an option based on their job (Which they brought up each time)


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

How can anyone who ignores the social norm of tipping one's driver ever be considered to have exhibited 5-star behavior?

If they were nice enough and you don't mind working for them with no tip again that is what the four-star option is for. I'd consider someone who works in a tipping profession who doesn't tip 3-stars or less as I will not help them get to their tip-factory again if they can't spare a dollar for me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

240BIGWINO said:


> How can anyone who ignores the social norm of tipping one's driver ever be considered to have exhibited 5-star behavior?
> 
> If they were nice enough and you don't mind working for them with no tip again that is what the four-star option is for. I'd consider someone who works in a tipping profession who doesn't tip 3-stars or less as I will not help them get to their tip-factory again if they can't spare a dollar for me.


Because the social norm of obligatory tipping is archaic. The pax only responsibility to pay for their trip, not assault me and not damage my vehicle.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Well tips are back! I'm 2 for 2 now on cash tips. One person $5 on a $3 ride and another $3 on a five dollar ride. Both were women. One of them was glad the AC was on (hot and smoky outside today) and she immediately pulled out $3 after saying that. Glad to see tipping isn't dead. Maybe people are just in a good move because the weekend is upon us. 

I have a feeling Saturday isn't going to be like that however.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Well tips are back! I'm 2 for 2 now on cash tips. One person $5 on a $3 ride and another $3 on a five dollar ride. Both were women. One of them was glad the AC was on (hot and smoky outside today) and she immediately pulled out $3 after saying that. Glad to see tipping isn't dead. Maybe people are just in a good move because the weekend is upon us.
> 
> I have a feeling Saturday isn't going to be like that however.


It never left. I get tipped every day on Lyft. You just werent being tipped.


----------

